# Gym Pics!!



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

any comments, criticism especially....any improvements i can make for next year!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

how are the legs fella?

edit!

awesome physique


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

some more ill put some legs shots on shortly!!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

more


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

last ones


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

fooking brilliant mate, awesome , pretty much the size and shape i aspire to.

your gym looks well equipped too


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah mate the gym is sh1t hot, all equipment you could fream of, top lads, good atmosphere!! best gym in north west!!! HARD LABOUR Warrington!!! thanks for the compliment too pal


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Very impressive density and mass. :thumb: Thats very good.

The only thing on a negative note - it could be said you have a blocky midsection. But then I have the same problem with that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

that would be being picky wogihao but i suppose its a picky game! lol.

my mate is from warrington i will tell him about that gym,


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

That gym looks great.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

quality physique mate.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

take on board ur comments bout my mid section, trying to get it down for next year, altho it aint that bad i want my waist to be smaller!!! so more twists etc this year....

an yeah the gym is quality, u might not beleive me when i say best gym around, but really it is!!! equipment is second to none


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

tommy y said:


> take on board ur comments bout my mid section, trying to get it down for next year, altho it aint that bad i want my waist to be smaller!!! so more twists etc this year....
> 
> an yeah the gym is quality, u might not beleive me when i say best gym around, but really it is!!! equipment is second to none


Im not saying you a fridge ect but thats the only negative i could find. :beer:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

awesome conditioning


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Im not saying you a fridge ect but thats the only negative i could find. :beer:


i appreciate the honesty, thats the reason i put the pics on to find out my weak points!! and wat other people think i can improve on!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Bloody hell Tommy, very impressed. I can see why you won the overall, and kind of glad i couldn't make the finals for one reason or other, you wouldve blown me away. I NEEEEED to know what your doing man!!

How far out are the pics from the show? before or after and what you weighing there m8, ie stats??

Cheers


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

yes its all there and very spectacular.

just makes me look like s**t now lol

i think you,ll go far.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Bloody hell Tommy, very impressed. I can see why you won the overall, and kind of glad i couldn't make the finals for one reason or other, you wouldve blown me away. I NEEEEED to know what your doing man!!
> 
> How far out are the pics from the show? before or after and what you weighing there m8, ie stats??
> 
> Cheers


that is the day after the north west qualifier, so three weeks before the britain!! i wouldn't say i was doing anythin out of the ordinary!! just listened to good advice off phil carlon, and made sure i dieted for long enough and put loads of cardio in!! basically just loads of hard work never miss a meal etc...an cheers for the compliment mucka!! i'm bout 5ft 7 or so and prob weighin bout 14st 9lb there!! had a major rebound day after and went up to 15st 4lb but it soon come off!!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

must say you look awsome i hope one day i can look this good (even half this good would do) everything looks full and thick, the only thing you cant see properly in the pics are the triceps (well apart fom legs) so would be good to see a side tricep pose, but to me you look brilliant.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the compliment pal, much appreciated!!! heres a side triceps and ill try an get some leg pics up now!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

tommy y said:


> that is the day after the north west qualifier, so three weeks before the britain!! i wouldn't say i was doing anythin out of the ordinary!! just listened to good advice off phil carlon, and made sure i dieted for long enough and put loads of cardio in!! basically just loads of hard work never miss a meal etc...an cheers for the compliment mucka!! i'm bout 5ft 7 or so and prob weighin bout 14st 9lb there!! had a major rebound day after and went up to 15st 4lb but it soon come off!!


I had a surprise holiday after the North Britain where i came 2nd ( havnt seen any real photos so to speak yet and some had me down as 1st, but i thoghtt the lad who won deserved it, just can't recall who and theres been no show result update anywhere ) and some said, despite my position i was a bit off, bloated n smooth a little. I can see having compared to you i defo was despite 2/day cardio and hard diet, aaaggghhhh!!!

Defo shows how much muscle you have as im 5 10 1/2---11 and entered around 15st 9lb. Had a canny rebound and am at 17st 3lb now, abs there but covered abit.

If you don't mind me asking what were your carb/protein/fat daily? did you have cheat days etc?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Awsome physique mate well done great rear double bicep and rear lat spread!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i varied my carbs every day, anywhere from no carbs on days off work an if i wasn't training up to bout 350-400 on ahigh day. and then mixing it up day by day depending on how i felt an looked also just to keep the body guessin and to keep burning the fat!! my protein intake is always high, prob bout 500g/day!! and fats i don't no but stayed on chicken all way thro never went to turkey or white fish and my carbs were pretty much all from brown rice and fruit!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

agree with all the guys!! awesome!! quality physique, fantastic conditioning and very proportioned!! :thumb:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Excellent physique.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for comments, but really any criticisms are more than welcome!!!!

and you look pretty well proportioned yourself carly, i'm available for private sessions you know ha aha


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL thank you tommy :lol: post your leg pics and i'll see if I can critisise your physique for you hahaha!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

ha ha will do!!!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Tommy i saw the show at southport,u blitzed it to b fair!!You have a class physique mate,hard full and cut with very little weak points,just grow for 6 months and im sure more trophies will follow next year!!

All the best


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

does the guy behind tommy stand out a mile or what?


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Legs!!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

dammmm boy awesome!! was hoping to have some positive critisism for you but i'm sorry I havent!! whatever your doing keep it up, coz its sure working boy! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

awesome teardrops mate


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

gunit said:


> Tommy i saw the show at southport,u blitzed it to b fair!!You have a class physique mate,hard full and cut with very little weak points,just grow for 6 months and im sure more trophies will follow next year!!
> 
> All the best


cheers pal, iwas pretty happy with how i looked for the britain. i reckon that was the best i've looked!!!can't wait for next year, aim to put on at least 7lb an then do class3 next year!!!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

carly said:


> dammmm boy awesome!! was hoping to have some positive critisism for you but i'm sorry I havent!! whatever your doing keep it up, coz its sure working boy! :thumb:


ha ha thankyou very much indeed carly, only trained my legs for bout twelve weeks prior to shows cause my knees are really bad, but seem to be able to train around the pain, for now anyway!!!


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

gr8 physique man .....really inspiring ( for me atleast) ...good going........


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

tommy y said:


> ha ha thankyou very much indeed carly, only trained my legs for bout twelve weeks prior to shows
> 
> Oh now your just showing off Hahahaha :lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

thats a class physique mate all ide say is keep doing what yer doing!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey tom. You are looking great bro. Congratulations!

Very impressive condition mate.

Everything looks good esspecially the back, good detail in upper back esspecially.

V good points are the genetic structure you have with delt/bicep tie-ins, v nice split and seperation between the fully rounded front/side and rear delts and your arms...just get those delts bigger (they already look great) but they will look like cannon balls mate!

Just keep working on everything, you dont have weaknesses really by looks of things.

One comment i'll add, others have said about the waist. I'll add my 2 pence worth. I dont think your waist is that blocky, it is slightly but not to the point where it is hindering your physique. So what i would say is this (and im not really fussed what others say because i have my own opinions on this and can relate to myself)...i dont know if youve used them in the past but stay clear from many peptides bro!

Otherwise people end up overdoing the slin and their waist (if they are naturally susceptable to it) gets more and more blocky.

Lookin great bro, train hard


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

all i can say is awsome


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW u look fookin awesome buddy! ur gym looks class aswell, wish mine was 1/4 size of that 

Jamie


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Dont know about the chemical side of things but I do have a small waist.Personally I think there is nothing wrong with your waist and your condition size etc is awesome especially as your not competing. All I would say is that if you can get bigger and waist and condition isnt affected you will have no problems


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

best gym hardlabour, i see you alot mate and must say you look really good, hope all goes well in your next comp


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

mate you look awesome. Well done. Great gym btw


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome physique, great proportion and really dry


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

great back in general mate


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

TOMMY YOU LOOK VERY GOOD FROM THE PICTURES .BALANCED, HARD AS HELL AND GREAT CONDITION. DO YOU SUFFFER WITH CRAMPS WHEN YA TRAIN AS YOU LOOK VERY DRY?


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Amazing condition and proportion.

Only thing you can mention is that your waist looks slightly wide in some shots - but thats being very, very picky . Also it doesnt look so when those lats are flared so it may be down to the camera angle .

Nice to here Phil Carlons name mentioned . Used to train at the same place as him in Golborne - absolute Gent who was never to busy to help anyone, cannot speak highly enough of him


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

pflx said:


> TOMMY YOU LOOK VERY GOOD FROM THE PICTURES .BALANCED, HARD AS HELL AND GREAT CONDITION. DO YOU SUFFFER WITH CRAMPS WHEN YA TRAIN AS YOU LOOK VERY DRY?


tbh yeah i do get cramps, mainly in front delts!!1 painful as ****, get em in my calves an quads too...killer


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Gym-pig said:


> Amazing condition and proportion.
> 
> Only thing you can mention is that your waist looks slightly wide in some shots - but thats being very, very picky . Also it doesnt look so when those lats are flared so it may be down to the camera angle .
> 
> Nice to here Phil Carlons name mentioned . Used to train at the same place as him in Golborne - absolute Gent who was never to busy to help anyone, cannot speak highly enough of him


yeah phil carlon top bloke!!!! you ever seen him in contest condition? now that is conditioning....the man with no skin!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good mate.


----------



## steve_bbuk (Nov 4, 2005)

real good no weaknesses,charismatic and healthy like a bodybuilder should be


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Awsome Tommy great conditioning and looking very full as well :thumbup1: can I ask do you carb deplete before your shows or do you keep everything this same and just increase the cabs the last few days?


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i have never carb depleted,i think if you've dieted hard an right you will be ready a week or so before the show! so why carb deplete an risk losin condition an the risk with carb loadin an overspillin! i just made sure i was ready a week before an kept the carbs moderate/high in the last week to ensure i was full


----------



## BobBB (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done Tommy. Ya gym looks great, I be happy there for sure, looks good and hardcore.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

cheers mate.its **** hot if ur local get down here!! it aint my gym tho.....lookin massive in ur pic ha


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

tommy y said:


> yeah phil carlon top bloke!!!! you ever seen him in contest condition? now that is conditioning....the man with no skin!!


He was always a modest guy and trained fully covered up . However one day the owner steve convinced him to show us how his diet was going . The conditioning was unbelievable . I swear my jaw hit the floor .

I was (still am!) a beginner but he would always take time out to help /advise you . Genuine guy who deserves his success .


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

got my britain dvd last week and was watching you last night 10 out 0f 10 for condition.

i dont depleat and load eathier ,like you say if you are dry ,hard and full a week out , just hold it .

i do hit the carbs show day though .

you will be a force to be reconed with in your height class.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Tommy, I am interested in the gym where you train..

I wonder if you can answer a few questions..I tried to go on your gyms web site but it is blocked..

is the gym open on saturday..wot times?

Also can you just train for 1 session?

I like to train at other gyms sometimes to just try something a little different in a different gym trying new kit etc..

I only live at St Helens...


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah mate you can train just the once, theres no membership its just 2 quid a session. its open mon-thurs 8am-9pm, fri 8am-8pm, sat/sun 8-12am


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

gotta say as the rest have awesome condition,dry as fcuk,but for me that serratus is FREAKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wish my gym was a tenth as good as that:thumb:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

looking f+++in huge dude,, seriously impressive

if you improve to much chuck it may way,,could do with some more size :whistling:


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Cheers for the info Tommy I am planning to come down this saturday to have a decent session at your gym...

I am really looking forward to blastin my shoulders...

Thanks again for the info...


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Very impressive keep it up mate.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Well I trained down at your gym on saturday and I am very impressed, all the kit is good heavy duty stuff (even though I don't train very heavy now as I train on my own) and all was very smooth, I have decided to start using that gym a few times a week...

I train at Catts gym in Wigan on Monday, Tuesday and will use yours on thursday and saturday morning...

I can't stop thinking about your place, but it is just a bit too far to train there all week..but I have funny work hours..so can get in at normal times on thursday and saturday...

I am looking forward to a lot of productive workouts at your place...it's an awesome place...


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

mate,what "protein powder" + "pre-workout"/ie-no-explode,superpump-do you use? do you use a few protein powders? what are they?


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i use k2 whey protein, flavours are very nice an its good quality too, pre workout is k2 ethyl ester, HMB, an K2 NO explode all very good products an highly recommended


----------

